# great semi contact kickboxing competion sweeping great britain



## DANNY456 (Oct 10, 2009)

```

```
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zOavvUUHxTk&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zOavvUUHxTk&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
	
	



```

```


----------

